# Will the attached diagram work for MRV?



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I created the attached diagram showing my existing internet connection and the new components I think I need to convert my unsupported ethernet MRV to a SWM / DECA MRV. I would appreciate a DBSTALK critique of the diagram's contents and not the diagram. Would this setup provide the internet to my two HR24s? Do I need the Band Stop filter shown in the diagram? Thanks to all for your past assistance and future help. Best wishes!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

NO, because the second splitter feeding the BB DECA/CCK & receiver is mounted/connected backwards


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Reverse the second splitter, the in port needs to connect to the out port on the upper splitter. Otherwise looks ok.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I modified the diagram per your suggestions and added the Switch which I forgot about, see attachment. 

1. Do I need the Band Stop filter? 

2. Could I use a 4-way splitter with a terminator on one of the outputs inplace of the two 2-way splitters?

3. What does D* normally charge for this setup, labor and components?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

allenn said:


> Thanks for the help. I modified the diagram per your suggestions and added the Switch which I forgot about, see attachment.
> 
> 1. Do I need the Band Stop filter?
> 
> ...


First, if this is a DirecTV install, they'll use a SWiMLNB instead of the SWM8.
The BSF would only be used with old SWiMs that don't have one built in.
A 4-way would work just as well.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> ......The BSF would only be used with old SWiMs that don't have one built in.....


Does a SWM8 have a Band Stop Filter?

I'm probably going to do the SWM / DECA MRV install myself. I currently have 4 RG6U lines running into my house from the Slim5, so a SWM-LNB would be more complicated. D* recently replaced one of the LNB's and the tech corrected the dish alignment and replaced all of the coax connectors. It looks like the component costs should be less than $200 which is reasonable.

Thanks for the assistance. You have been a great help!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

allenn said:


> Does a SWM8 have a Band Stop Filter?
> 
> Thanks for the assistance. You have been a great help!


Early ones didn't and the newer ones do, so check that there is a green sticker/label to know it has one.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

If you get a green labeled SWM8 you won't need the bandstop filter.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Green label it is. eBay seems to have the best prices. I still need to see what D* will do before I order the components. Thanks again for all your help!


----------

